# επέλθει



## anastasia0000

Hello,

Here is a sentence I am having trouble with: 

Οι αλλαγές, όμως, είχαν επέλθει με μεγάλο κόστος για την ωραία φύση μας. 

The changes, however, had __ wiht a big cost to our beautiful nature. 

(The text is describing the development of running water and electricity.)

From Oute to onoma mou by Thea Xalo

Thank you!!!

Anna


----------



## MasterHammer

_happened_


Greetings!


----------



## anastasia0000

Thank you MasterHammer!!

Can you also tell me the present tense of the verb? I am not able to find it in my dictionary unfortunately.


----------



## ireney

It's "επέρχομαι" . It means "come about", "happen", "occur" and can also mean "approach" but only in the sense of, in example, an approaching event or change. Not people.


----------



## MasterHammer

I was looking in a book (Greek: an essential grammar of the modern language), but I couldn't find anything.


----------



## Cynastros

Οι αλλαγές, όμως, είχαν επέλθει με μεγάλο κόστος για την ωραία φύση μας. 

The changes, however, had __ wiht a big cost to our beautiful nature. 

είχαν φθάσει με..  -arrive with..?


----------



## cougr

Cynastros said:


> Οι αλλαγές, όμως, είχαν επέλθει με μεγάλο κόστος για την ωραία φύση μας.
> 
> The changes, however, had __ wiht a big cost to our beautiful nature.
> 
> είχαν φθάσει με..  -arrive with..?



The changes, however, had occurred with a big cost to our beautiful nature.

Or,

The changes, however, came with with a big cost to our beautiful nature.


----------



## orthophron

I agree of course with all. "ensue" or "result" can also be a proper rendering of "επέρχομαι".


----------



## cougr

orthophron said:


> I agree of course with all. "ensue" or "result" can also be a proper rendering of "επέρχομαι".



Good points.


----------

